# [Way OT] My 100th post!



## Mathew_Freeman (Sep 10, 2002)

Hurrah! Just thought I'd share that with you all.

Oh, I suppose I'd better come up with an actual topic too then...

...er...

Favourite quotes from characters just before they died (killed by other party members or otherwise).

I'll start (some of these stolen from an Old Dragon article):

"I attack him. What's Odin's armour class?"

"Yes, my full plate mail wearing fighter jumps over the side and swims to the beach. What?"

"I waste it with my crossbow."

"If I roll low, this point blank fireball shouln't kill me!"

"How can I fail? I've got a +23 Fort save!"


----------



## Zappo (Sep 10, 2002)

Congratulations. Now let's see what Crothian has to say... 

I am strongly tempted to dump the ZAngband death file here, but I'll add

"I attempt to disbelieve"

to the list, instead.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 10, 2002)

Zappo said:
			
		

> *Congratulations. Now let's see what Crothian has to say...
> *




Are you implying that Crothian feels compelled to post in every thread about post count?


----------



## Zappo (Sep 10, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *Are you implying that Crothian feels compelled to post in every thread about post count?  *



Well, he's got to get his post count from somewhere...


----------



## Crothian (Sep 10, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Are you implying that Crothian feels compelled to post in every thread about post count?  *




Must post in postcount thread.  

Hey, 100 posts is a good milestone and I'm glad Tallarn has made it.  Congradulations.  Be careful, though, if you get too many posts, Wicht might steal them.


----------



## hong (Sep 10, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Hurrah! Just thought I'd share that with you all.
> *




Congratulations! To mark the occasion, you have been immortalised in Britannia 3E. See the map in this thread:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23775


----------



## CrazyMage (Sep 10, 2002)

Why, I remember when I hit 100 posts...it was thought-filled, useful posts like this one that got my post-count to where it is today.  Keep up the fine work, Tallarn.


----------



## Zarthon (Sep 10, 2002)

I just hit 100 posts myself


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 10, 2002)

just passed 1000, and crothian responded with his batlike postcount post srensor withing 30 seconds


----------



## Darkness (Sep 10, 2002)

Zappo said:
			
		

> *Well, he's got to get his post count from somewhere...   *



Somewhere or _everywhere_?


----------



## Darkness (Sep 10, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *just passed 1000, and crothian responded with his batlike postcount post srensor withing 30 seconds  *



It's interesting that he still finds time to read and check for things between all that posting... 

(And I moved this to Meta.)


----------



## Crothian (Sep 10, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Somewhere or everywhere?  *




All your posts will be mine!!  

Wait, that's Wicht's line.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 10, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *It's interesting that he still finds time to read and check for things between all that posting...
> *




And that's why the I feel that gnomes are actually better dwarfes then elves are.

What do mean read threads?  I just reply to occasionally it makes sense.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 10, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> All your posts will be mine!!
> 
> Wait, that's Wicht's line.   *



Don't you encourage him...


----------



## Crothian (Sep 10, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Don't you encourage him...  *




You're right.  I must stick to the sacred duty.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 11, 2002)

What?  You guys think I have no honor?

I would never steal posts from anyone with less than a couple thousand.   

Besides, as I keep saying, it wasn't me.  I was framed.  Thats my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 11, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *What?  You guys think I have no honor?
> 
> I would never steal posts from anyone with less than a couple thousand.
> ...*



Kinda like Robin Hood, neh? Steal from the rich because it doesn't pay to steal from the poor!


----------



## Wicht (Sep 11, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Kinda like Robin Hood, neh? Steal from the rich because it doesn't pay to steal from the poor!  *




Something like that


----------



## Crothian (Sep 11, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Kinda like Robin Hood, neh? Steal from the rich because it doesn't pay to steal from the poor!  *




Great, now I feel like the sidekick pig hostage, with a target on my back.

Tiny toons reference for those not in the know.


----------



## Tharkun (Sep 14, 2002)

Yup, there are still plenty of us low posters here


----------

